# All Things Shall Made Known -- Robert Bolton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2008)

1 Cor. 13.12 For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.

Robert Bolton, _The Four Last Things: Death, Judgment, Hell, and Heaven_, p. 115 (on heaven):



> We shall clearly see and comprehend the vanity and rottenness of all heretical cavils, antichristian depths, popish imposture, the very bottom of that most wicked and abhorred mystery; the true, full, and sweet meeting meaning of all God's blessed book; whether Job's wife bid her husband bless or curse God; whether Jephthah sacrificed his daughter, or only consecrated her to virginity; whether Naaman was a true or unsound convert; what is the meaning of that place, 1 Cor. xi. 10; and that, 1 Cor. xv.29, &c.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! I am looking forward to knowing the way that we were meant to know--before Adam tried to know even more.


----------

